# Just a few birds



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

From a while back:

124 by Ferny23897482, on Flickr

086 by Ferny23897482, on Flickr

690 by Ferny23897482, on Flickr


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Well those are some great pictures you've taken there @fernface :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great pics, Brian....keep 'em coming....that GSW and Nuthatch are beautiful studies.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Senninha (Nov 29, 2012)

That's one very tidy looking male GSW - looks like he's in prime breeding plumage. Lovely photos.


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

A very nice set.


----------



## kosumi (Sep 15, 2017)

Great shots! What camera/lens have you used?


----------

